# Hello all!



## Rayona (Jul 24, 2003)

What a great place! 

I'm a soon-to-be new kitten mommy with lots of cat experience. I grew up with the fattest, sweetest Siamese you can imagine. I have a cat that I adopted in high school living with my mother. I would love to have her move in with me, but she is FAR too sensitive to move across country and she really enjoys being outside(with a chaperone!).

I live in an apartment in NYC and am excitedly awaiting a trip to my local shelter to find two sweeties in need of a home. 

I hope that I'll have some advice to share with all of you seasoned cat owners, because I know you'll have some pointers for me!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Rayona! I'm so glad you have joined us! How wonderful that you are going to adopt two babies from the shelter. Lucky kittens. When you get your kittens take lots of pictures and share them with us. Welcome.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Rayona. Welcome to the Cat Fourm! It's nice to have you here.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!! Glad to hear you plan to adopt some kitties. Please feel free to ask questions, this group is very kind and helpful.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hello! Are you gonna adopt from the ASPCA they show on "Animal Cops" on Animal Planet??? Cool! I hope you find some kitties that had a rough start in life because I'm sure you will give them a great home! Try to meet some of those detectives, they look cool!


----------



## Rayona (Jul 24, 2003)

Actually, I'm planning on adopting from the city shelter, the Center for Animal Care and Control. They are a kill shelter so I want to save the kitties there.

I'm finishing up my moving-in projects this weekend, and I'm going to look at the cats on Tuesday, so I should have some fur-babies by next weekend! I'm so excited!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Don't forget pictures!!!!


----------

